# 6 week old puppies crying [email protected]



## Debbie1000 (Jan 12, 2017)

Got litter of 7 puppies who are caged in front room, started letting them out about a week ago to play and explore few times a day....but seem to have created monsters.....they now want to come out all the time and continuously cry and scream now until they get their own way. Hubbie said it's all my fault and I have created the problem...am beside myself....its constant. Any advice appreciated, feel like such a bad mummy, just in tears x


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

By the time puppies are 6 weeks of age they should be spending *most *of their time outside any caged area - mine explore wider areas from around 3 weeks of age and are outdoors exploring areas of the garden by 5 weeks. As the breeder you are responsible for the early socialisation and development of your puppies and need to be introducing them to new sounds and people and activities daily, whilst they are still with you in the home. This includes exploring space away from their litter mates and playing with toys. You are also responsible for their physical development too, which should include activities such as running around and playing....which they can not do in a caged area. So yes, get them out, play with them regularly and ensure they begin to learn about the world!

Puppies are ready to leave the nest by 8 weeks so the last two weeks of having them with you is preparing them for this move. They are very demanding at this age - and so they should be- as they should be strong and active and keen to explore the world. Have you got homes for them? My puppies meet their new owners from around 3 weeks of age and have weekly play sessions with them whilst still with me.

If you are doing it right you will be very busy with your pups over the next couple of weeks!

J


----------



## Debbie1000 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you very much for your reply, was worried I was doing something wrong. I have them out to play on a regular basis, they love it, but of course when I put them back they scream the house down, so literally getting no sleep whatsoever. Do I just just let them cry and settle when I put them back?? 

Only just advertised them last week and having prospective new parents coming over the weekend. They have had lots of visits from friends and family and certainly seem very confident little pups, they just love the human interaction ALL THE TIME. 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Debbie1000 said:


> Do I just just let them cry and settle when I put them back??


Pups may have a little protest after they have had attention/playtime but I wouldn't expect them to cry for long. I think this depends on the space you are giving them - a litter of 7 puppies of six weeks old generally need space anyway so they can have a roll around and a play with some toys even if they are contained. Can you not give them a play-pen area with an open crate in which they can choose to sleep if they wish? By this age mine have half a room (play-penned off) with lots of toys and things to occupy them and still come out to play in other areas a few times a day. Once you have popped them back in to their pen just walk away.

Obviously make sure they are not hungry - hungry puppies cry more!

It sounds as if you are doing well with the socialising with people which is good. What breed/breed cross are they?

J


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I suggest you use the puppy plan below as guidance for al the things pups should be exposed to in apositive way before they leave the breeder (you) and also give this information to new owners s they can continue ith socialisation. Socialisation is more than people and dogs, it involves becoming familiar with all sorts of sight sounds smells and textures and situations.

It is free...
http://www.thepuppyplan.com


----------



## Debbie1000 (Jan 12, 2017)

They have a large pen in the lounge, which in itself has lots of room, play area, sleep area and separate toilet area and I let them out regularly, where they get the run of rest of the lounge, hallway and kitchen.....but it's quite hard watching all seven of them as they are little devils lol. Not feisable to have a open pen without supervision unfortunately, so when they are out they need watching. 

They are British Bulldogs, they are little bundles of heaven....will big attitudes lol x


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

All sounds good to me!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing fine, they are just excited little guys!
Just an anecdote about bulldog puppies from a good few years ago now...my boss shows her dogs and one of her friends used to breed bulldogs and brought her litter to a small local show for socialisation as they were going to be show dogs as well as pets. They were contained in a pen away from other dogs, all safe etc. Unfortunately they barged their way out of the pen and literally scattered themselves across the grounds! Most puppies don't just leg it, but these bulldog pups did in all different directions! Everyone in the area was recruited as bulldog wranglers and they were all captured, much to their disappointment! Only bulldogs could do that...little buggers...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How many times a day do you feed them and at what time do they have their last meal of the day?


----------

